# Pavarotti Sings Tenor, Levine Plays the Piano but who turns the pages?



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

In this video Pavarotti sings Cosi Fan Tutte, James Levine accompanies him on piano but who turns the music pages? We have software and apps for everything now. So where is the flat screen electronic music "scroller" that will replace the need for page turners?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is just one of many, as they develop.

Earlier types a few years ago were conductor's score or orchestral player's score size, with a foot pedal to 'flip' the page on the screen when ready.

So, there 'tis.

https://www.icareifyoulisten.com/2013/07/ipads-and-apps-make-page-turning-a-breeze-for-musicians-excerpt/

Levine has been known to have full-length orchestral scores in memory. A simple piano accompaniment is not any sort of stretch for him, and I'm sure he turns where convenient, whether that is several bars prior where the music is at the moment, or several bars after what is on the page has already passed. An everyday skill for many a high-end musician.


----------



## american music (Mar 18, 2014)

Well the Good Book states that there is nothing new under the sun. I thought that maybe I had an original idea. Thanks for enlightening me. 

A.M.


----------

